
Is there anyway to embed close captioning to audio-only files? (e.g. podcast) - mofosyne
Been searching google for such features. But seems like it doesn&#x27;t exist.<p>I am surprised podcast apps don&#x27;t support closed captioning of podcast audio. Plus such features are also useful for music files for lyrics.<p>It would help those who are hard of hearing... also it would make podcast easier to search and index as well!
======
detaro
There are MP3 metadata extensions to embed timestamped "lyrics", but I don't
know if any podcast player supports those.

------
shakna
The HTML audio tag is quite limited, hence a million solutions to the problem.

However the video tag supports WebVTT subtitles (and plain audio tracks) which
is quite close to SRT, so it should be possible without any kind of
proprietary/custom solution.

------
2038AD
It should be possible to create an MKV file like this but I don't know what
media player support is like. If it doesn't work then I guess you're stuck
with the stupidly common dummy video thing (where the video content is just
black or a single image like the album cover).

I seem to remember old iPods having a feature where you could switch to the
lyrics but it wasn't in time with the song.

------
mofosyne
[https://iandevlin.com/blog/2015/12/html5/webvtt-and-
audio/](https://iandevlin.com/blog/2015/12/html5/webvtt-and-audio/)

